# My new babies



## lvratz (Jan 12, 2008)

I picked up my new babies from the breeder today. They are Russian Blue Dumbo's... One is a rex ..they are so so sweet. Although the rex has some hair loss b/c the mom was over grooming the rex's LOL

Sorry not great pics but they don't keep still much


----------



## xkatex (Jan 10, 2008)

Very very adorable!  They have such cute faces. What are their names?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ah, they're so cute! I love that last one, trying to get their noses out of the cage... "Can we come play now, plz?"


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

OOOHHHH! how old are they, they still look innocent, which will soon change!


----------



## lvratz (Jan 12, 2008)

they are 5 week old boys


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

cute cute cute is all i can say. that shade of fur is just simply georgeous! =]


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww! I want to steal that little rex! So cute!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

They are so adorable!


----------



## calories (Dec 7, 2007)

what sweet faces and ears!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awwwwwwww! They're so adorable! I'm loving those ears!!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

dumbos get me every time


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

awwww they make me want to go to bed now so that the weekend will come faster. I'm getting a dumbo on sat!!!


----------

